
Show HN: Officehours (with paid sessions) - karjaluoto
https://www.officehours.io
======
karjaluoto
Officehours started as a goodwill sort of project. Anyone could offer/request
sessions—with the caveat being that those sessions were free, and limited to
10 minutes.

Since then, we’ve received requests for longer sessions (we added an option to
extend them), and the ability to sell one’s time through the service.

We added the latter item, last night. It allows anyone to create a profile,
set a rate, and get paid through the platform. (The free option still exists
for those who just want to lend a hand.)

